# Sooner Retriever Club - Field Trial Judging Seminar



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

*January 20-21, 2007* - *MARK YOUR CALENDAR!!*

Judges: Ed Aycock, Bruce Schroeder & John Russell
Moderator/MC: Chris McCool

More Details to Follow: www.soonerretrieverclub.com

Steve Schneeberger
President - SRC


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

OH!!! And THANKS to Mark Edwards who will be providing the dogs and handling for our seminar!!

A Flyer and Registration information will be availible in the next few weeks. Entry Express will be handling our registration. Thanks SM and EE!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I think I'm going to go.....

I could learn something.... Not could, Will!

Angie


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

Seminar Registration is ready. Visit the Entry Express main Login page at:

https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/

Additional Info and Flyer at:

http://www.soonerretrieverclub.com/SRC-FT Seminar 2007.htm

Register Early....We are only taking 50 people.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks, Steve. GREAT JOB on the information and maps!

kg


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

Do not let Christmas and New Years take you by suprise. Seminar Registration will close on 01/06/2007. No sympathy for procrastinators!! SRC is not doing this for the money. Our goal is to break even and have visions of a better tomorrow!!

To Register - Visit the Entry Express main Login page at: 

https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn

Flyer's and additional info can be found at:

http://www.soonerretrieverclub.com/SRC-ClubActivities.html

*Support our Sport!! Lets make our judging pool strong!!*

If you think you are a good judge, you need to attend!!
If you know you are a good judge, you need to attend!!
If you are an inexperienced judge learning the ropes - You better attend!!
If you are a contestant with a desire to better the sport and learn, you need to attend!!

Steve Schneeberger
SRC -President


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Mad_At_M said:


> If you think you are a good judge, you need to attend!!
> If you know you are a good judge, you need to attend!!
> If you are an inexperienced judge learning the ropes - You better attend!!
> If you are a contestant with a desire to better the sport and learn, you need to attend!!
> ...


If you had it scheduled for a better weekend(for me), I would attend!! :lol:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Mad_At_M said:


> If you think you are a good judge, you need to attend!!
> If you know you are a good judge, you need to attend!!
> If you are an inexperienced judge learning the ropes - You better attend!!
> If you are a contestant with a desire to better the sport and learn, you need to attend!!


or if you have 8 points and use "unwritten rules" you might want to attend.


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

Last week to sign up!!

Knowledge is Learning!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mad_At_M said:


> Last week to sign up!!
> 
> Knowledge is Learning!!


Amen.......... :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

Patrick...I don't see you signed up......Tulsa Slim????? Gunners Up..... Come on all you local yocals!!

This is no different then traveling to run a Field Trail...so no complaints about the distance. If we are going to drive to run one, why would we not drive to learn and in turn better our sport.


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Sure wish it weren't so far from here to Oklahoma City. I would love to attend.
________
Silversurfer reviews


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

*CANCELLED DUE TO WEATHER!!
No Reschedule Date as of yet.*


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Everyone who registered via EE will have their card refunded in full.

Thanks to Steve and the Sooner club for working hard to make this happen... unfortunately we can't control the weather.

SM


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

SRC appreciates Shayne and Stacey (Entry Express) for all their hard work. They advertised for us and worked hard to make this easier on us.

Thanks!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Bummer.....   

Angie


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

We're expecting another 5-10 inches of snow tonight and tomarrow on top of the several inches of ice we still have. I don't think there was much choice. I hate it. I was looking forward to the weekend.

Al


----------

